# 31 gallon trash can smoker



## danj (Dec 7, 2009)

They are clean (when new) cheap (less than $22.00 @ home depot) has anyone used one to build a smoker?


----------



## chefrob (Dec 7, 2009)

aren't they galvanized?


----------



## raceyb (Dec 7, 2009)

There is a method to use a trash can as a smoker. It also invloves a fire pit on the ground and coals on top.  I'll see if i can find it.

http://cruftbox.com/cruft/docs/elecsmoker.html


----------



## danj (Dec 7, 2009)

ahhhhh yes they are ok scrap that idea


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 7, 2009)

I haven't but I've seen em built outa them.  Ya really gotta be carefull how hot ya get em bein galvanized an all.  Electric element would prolly be ok, or build ya a smoke generator.  Make a swell cold smoker.


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 16, 2010)

I would be afraid to use that for a smoker...


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 16, 2010)

What if you get a good fire going and then burn off all of the galvanized material? Still would make a good cold smoker.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 17, 2010)

This looks like it's galvenized as well . Sells for $ 395.00 ,


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2010)

I made one out of a galvanized trash can just for cold smoking. I use my smoke daddy in it. I never take it over 120 degrees with the hot plate in the bottom. If it needs to go higher than 120 degrees, it goes into the MES.


Bearcarver


----------



## deltadude (Feb 17, 2010)

Lots of people have made trash can smokers with, a trash can, cut either a hole in the bottom or made access door on side near bottom, used a hot plate or some form of electric heat element, and either a cast iron pan or some form of wood chip box.

The metallic coating will begin to melt around 427°C (800°F), and when heated to temperatures nearing boiling point, zinc oxide
fumes are produced. Boiling Point: 1663° F (907° C).

Most of your smoking is done with temps below 300º, and as long as your careful, there shouldn't be a problem.

Would I recommend making a trash can smoker, do  you have $100?  If you do then NO.  If you make a trash can smoker and like the smoked product, it is just a matter of time before you buy a manufactured smoker.  So instead of spending $35-40 for the stuff to put together a trash can, put that money toward a safe smoker.

You can buy this smoker for $70








This is a $170 smoker on sale, and it will smoke, grill, and not give you heavy metal poisoning.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

My buddy makes a trash can turkey every year. I guess the can goes over the bird, and you place hot coals on the top, and on the ground around the outside of the can. He swears by it. I've never had it, so I can't say how good(orbad) it is.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 17, 2010)

Myron was taped smoking chicken out of these on TV . I sent him an email asking the internal question .


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 17, 2010)

I would be interested in seeing what Myron has to say about the galvanized issue. I wonder if they have some type of disclaimer or something in the event someone gets sick.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 17, 2010)

When and if I get a reply I will post it here for us and you .


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't hold your breath on this one I would be willing to bet you will not get a reply. But you never know I guess.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 17, 2010)

What issue?  There is NONE!  You can safely use a galv. trash can if you pay attention to temps and understand what you are doing.   Do you want to bet there are owner's instructions on how to safely use the Trash Can smoker and keep temps well below 500º?


----------



## triplebq (Feb 17, 2010)

Just found this on another page .

Disclaimer: I'm not taking any response if your 'galvanized' box has Cd plating or if something else fails, either.. Use this advise as a safety guideline and don't try anything unusual -> you should be safe. The 'galvanized' smoking box is presumably coated with zinc i.e. gray colored metal possibly with the distinctive surface patterns. We generally don't get enough zinc in our nutrition and generally a small increase in gain is welcome as extra zinc washes off from our body and does not accumulate like many other heavy metals. To ensure adequate gain of zinc, zinc gets to be added into our furtilizers in many parts of the world.
For an average human the *safety limit* here in Europe these days is as much as 1 mg of zinc daily per body kilogram. Perhaps somebody can quote local daily limit if it differs.
If an average person weights 70 kg (or 175 pounds), such a person can take safely abt. 70 mg of zinc daily. The amount of zinc a person *requires* daily is far less, though.
(Though, during pregrancy women *require* abt. double amount of zinc than humans usually. As I recall, lots of zinc is required for cell division that happens during pregnancy).
(For example for metallic lead the same safety limit is 3.5 ug daily per body kg. Lead accumulates into our bodies, too which is a disadvantage).
So I suspect your zinc galvanized steel is safe for food manufacturing as long as the (sour) food juices do not come into direct contact with the zinc plating of your smokebox. I recommend you use some saw powder on the bottom of your smokebox to prevent the dripping acidic juice of fishes from corroding the galvanized plate on the bottom of box. (Oh, you already did that - WOW !!!)
The fumes from some burning sawpowder and burning flesh that occurs in the smokebox generate PAH compounds that can cause cancer too, but that's not under discussion here. Generally, most or all extra zinc we get washes off from our bodies but at least the standards do not recommend more than total daily gain of 1 mg/kg here in Europe. (No more than that even for pregnant persons).
Sincerely, Mr. "Know-it-all"


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree you can safely smoke if you keep the temps down I do it all the time in mine but you can bet there will be someone who will get it to hot or god knows what and get sick. You would think he would be smart enough to have a disclaimer or as you mentioned directions on how to safely use your smoker which will keep him from being liable if something should happen.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 17, 2010)

My point was that when you get the that smoker there will be a disclaimer in the owner instructions...  One thing Myron isn't and that is stupid...


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. Neither are his lawyers. hahaha


----------



## kulok (Feb 18, 2010)

there are many options out there to take a chance with a trash can.the smokers at academy are 39 bucks.


----------



## meateater (Feb 18, 2010)

I just gotta say for 400.00 I could build a lot bigger and better smoker and still have money left over for lots of meat and coals. OH WAIT...I already did that.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 18, 2010)

Where is the Qview of yours ? Just Sayin .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Wait is that it in your bottom left corner ? That looks good but it looks like a 55 gal drum and not a trash can lol ... trash cans are way more expensive espc when they a damn world champs name on them .... lol


----------

